# Uninstall Office 2003 Pro



## ChelleWSU (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm trying to uninstall Office 2003 Pro. When I click on the name in Add/Remove programs, it says that it cannot verify the installation source and cannot uninstall. That's funny, because IT'S ALREADY INSTALLED! So I tried to find the PRO11N.MSI that it said I needed on the disk, but I don't know if I can just copy and paste it into the directory. I also tried putting the install disk in to see if I could repair the installation, but it gave me the same cannot verify installation source again. I'm very upset. I just want to remove Office and re-install to fix the bugs. Can anyone help?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

See if this helps.


----------

